# tool says my video card is not working



## steelman93 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have been having problems with my 8800GT so I downloaded the tool to scan for artifacts.  However, when I try to start the scan it says the video card selected is not used by windows and tells me to go to desktop/properties/settings and enable monitor output.  However I am using the card and when I go to device manager it is showing as working fine.

What am I doing wrong?


----------

